# B&R Automation Studio



## Lazarus™ (5 April 2011)

Moin-Moin,

ich suche ein kleines Minimal-Projekt für das Automation Studio.
Idealerweise eine Seite in der Visu, wo eine Variable (z.B. DB10, DBW0) aus einer Simatic angezeigt wird und geändert werden kann...

Hat vielleicht jemand so ein kleines Fragment rumliegen ?

Danke, Gruß
Lazarus™


----------



## Bitmanipulator (5 April 2011)

Idealerweise schreibst Du noch welche AS Version und welche Hardware Du nutzt.


----------



## Lazarus™ (6 April 2011)

Hallo,

AS = 3.0.81
Für den Test habe ich eigentlich angedacht S7-300 CPU 314-2 DP,
für die Visu eben das Schlepptop 

Derzeit ist es nur zum sehen, wie und ob es was für uns ist, also Hardwareseitig nix geplant derzeit...

Ich wollte mich da nur mal so reinfuchsen ;-)

Danke für Eure Hilfestellungen ...

Gruß
Lazarus™


----------



## Sera (8 April 2011)

Also ich verstehe noch nicht ganz wie du dir das vorstellst.

Du hats also eine Simens Steuerung. Von dieser möchtest du Daten auf einer Visu von B&R darstellen.

Zur Anzeige willst du den Laptop benutzen.

Nur fehlt da noch was. Du brauchst noch eine B&R CPU auf der die Visu laufen soll. Diese benötigt kein Panel, da du die Visu auf nem VNC laufen lassen kannst und über einen vnc Viewer am Laptop somit anschaun kannst.
Die Daten von der Siemens müssen nun an B&R CPU übergeben werden. Hier gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten Kannst die B&R als Slave (oder als Master) an den Profibus oder Profinet anhängen oder über eine Ethernetkommunikation die Daten austauschen. (Mit Profibus ist das recht einfach umzusetzen, B&R bietet da auch noch andere Anbindungsarten an, aber die Erwähnten sind wohl auf der Siemensseite meist eh vorhanden)
Hast du die Daten auf der B&R CPU können diese einfach in die Visu gebracht werden, das ist dann kein Hexenwerk mehr.

Du brauchst also eine B&R CPU. Bei Siemens kannst ja auch nicht ne Visu von Beckhoff/B&R/Bosch... nur mit dem Simatic Manager anzeigen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (12 April 2011)

Also ich habe eine z.B. CPU314C + Ethernet CP.
Nun möchte ich mit z.B. Send & Receive (FC5 & FC6) Daten austauchen.
Die Visu soll eine B&R PC-Runtime sein. 
So die Kommunikation kann man wohl in C realisieren (Einfache TCP-IP Kommunikation)

Und damit will/muss ich eben das Projekt realisieren. Da ich jedoch NULL Plan von B&R habe, dachte ich fragste hier mal ;-)

Gruß
Lazarus™


----------



## Bitmanipulator (12 April 2011)

Mit der Bibliothek AsTCP steht Dir die Kommunikation via TCP zur Verfügung.


----------



## bits'bytes (12 April 2011)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Visu soll eine B&R PC-Runtime sein.
> So die Kommunikation kann man wohl in C realisieren (Einfache TCP-IP Kommunikation)
> ...



An was hast du gedacht, PC-Runtime steht ja eigentlich für eine Soft-PLC und hat nichts mit Visu zu tun.

Oder willst du eh nur einen Industrie-PC verwenden ? Mit einem C-Programm von dir ?



> Und damit will/muss ich eben das Projekt realisieren. Da ich jedoch NULL Plan von B&R habe, dachte ich fragste hier mal


Ach ja, wenn du das doch nur machen würdest... ???


----------



## Lazarus™ (14 April 2011)

Hallo,

genau ich möchte nur einen Industrie-PC benutzen und soll die B&R Runtime
zum Visualisieren nehmen.
Die kommunikation müsste dann in C realisiert werden. (AsTCP) ...

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Bitmanipulator (14 April 2011)

Soll auf dem ICP noch etwas anderes laufen als die Runtime?
Betrachtet man die Kosten, könnte auch ein Powerpanel von B&R interesant sein. Da hast Du Deine CPU (auf der die Runtime läuft) und Panel (versch. Diagonalen stehen zur Auswahl) in einem Gerät integriert. Kommunikation nach wie vor mittels AsTCP.
Aber das ist auch nur ein Blick in die Glaskugel. Lade Dir mal Deinem lokalen B&R Mann ein und besprich die Sache mit ihm.


----------

